# Shrunken Head from toilet paper and glue



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey all,
Here's the latest from the studio. Will make a tutorial for it later this week.
See the complete gallery here: http://www.monstertutorials.com/gallery1


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn, that looks real! Nice job!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Very cool!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nicely done, love the label.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is one Hot looking head!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice work! :jol:


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow, TP and glue huh? I am never ceased to be amazed. I totally overlooked the label until Bone Dancer mentioned it. The whole thing is very nicely done.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Really nice! I could see a whole slew of them on a mantel or in a witch's cabinet.


----------



## ocalicreek (Aug 1, 2013)

The head is great - the base really sets it apart from the standard hanging version. A specimen!

Galen


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

And the tutorial is up on website...finally!

www.monstertutorials.com/shrunken



elputas69 said:


> Hey all,
> Here's the latest from the studio. Will make a tutorial for it later this week.
> See the complete gallery here: http://www.monstertutorials.com/gallery1


----------



## KreepyKents (Oct 11, 2015)

Outstanding, looking forward to a tutorial for that one!


----------



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

LOVE love LOVE this. Can't wait for the tutorial!


----------



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

Derp. Just saw link ha


----------



## Chadowamsley (Oct 27, 2015)

Wow very nice. Pretty amazing work.


----------

